# زيادة الاسعار الجنونية لخامات المنظفات



## sherih (16 مارس 2013)

*يا جماعة الخير ايه رأيكم فى زيادة الاسعار الجنونية فى خامات المنظفات
و من باب و تعونوا على البر و التقوى
لو حد يقدر يساعدنا فى معرفة اقل الاسعار للخامات و بالذات السلفونيك و الصودا و التكسابون 
و فين و بكام و انا فى الاسكندرية و يكون مكان قريب 
و لكم جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## sherih (20 مارس 2013)

ايه يا جماعة الخير 
فين الردود 
هو السؤال صعب كده؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ahmed abo forn (20 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بالنسبة للسلفونيك الشفاف شركة العالمية للكيمياويات فى برج العرب الجديدة الدمجانة 63 كيلو 570 جنية و ده يعتبر اقل سعر فى السوق و بصراحة احسن شغل فى السوق و بيطلع صابون ممتاز و ممكن اجيب لك رقم التليفون و تكلمه


----------



## agf_13 (21 مارس 2013)

ممكن رقم التليفون استاذ / احمد برسالة خاصة لو سمحت


----------



## ديميثانيزر (11 أبريل 2013)

بصراحة يا أستاذ أحمد أنا جربت سلفونيك العالمية للكيماويات الموجودة في برج العرب ممتاز
و أجمل شيء عندهم هو وجود تركيزات مختلفة بداية من الشعبي و لغاية 90% 
و أسعارهم أفضل أسعار في السوق


----------



## Amer2012 (30 يونيو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## mido303 (23 يوليو 2013)

ahmed abo forn قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> بالنسبة للسلفونيك الشفاف شركة العالمية للكيمياويات فى برج العرب الجديدة الدمجانة 63 كيلو 570 جنية و ده يعتبر اقل سعر فى السوق و بصراحة احسن شغل فى السوق و بيطلع صابون ممتاز و ممكن اجيب لك رقم التليفون و تكلمه


الف شكر ع المعلومات الرائعة وربنا يسهل واجرب الشركة دي ان شاء الله
بس كنت عاوز اعرف اماكن تكون رخيصة تبيع بقية خامات الصابون (تكسابون - صودا -....


----------

